# How long to go, Doutzen...if we're gonna go? Buttpics ahoy.



## Steampunked (Mar 23, 2015)

Hey folks.

This FF 66% NG is apparently in season for approximately 3 hours every cycle - her fertile period is incredibly short. With multiple failed breedings, she ended up going on a 3 month holiday with a nice NG buck, picked to be teeny for a first time pregnancy. She then busted out of her pen like the Koolaid man and ran away with the vasectomied buck used by the breeder for detecting does in heat, who was the only guy for her. After beating 9 hells out of every other goat there, Doutzen was found at some point in the buck pen. Godspeed, Doutzen. She returned about five months after her initial mating, but who knows when she actually took.

Since then we thought nah, nothing, but what do you know, in the last two months she developed an actual udder.

Any guesses as to when she might be ready? She absolutely loathes the kidding pen even though it has all the Best Stuff that every other goat wants now, so I want to try and limit how long she has to wait in it so she doesn't continue to sing the song of her people. She can't have a friend in there, as Doutzen chooses violence when it comes to other goats.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck! No idea on when but her udder has a way to go to be full.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

She has an awesome beard! 
Definitely still has some time left. That udder will look like a balloon when she's getting real close. Tight and shiny is what they say. You can also try checking her tailhead ligaments, although that is a notoriously tricky indicator, but if her ligs are still really hard like a pencil with no squish to them, then birth is likely not imminent.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Pretty girl! Glad she finally settled. I agree, she still has a bit to go until she kids. Good luck and happy kidding! Looking forward to seeing her kid(s)!


----------



## GoosegirlAsh (Mar 24, 2021)

Your post made me laugh. Sounds like she has a lot of personality. I'm terrible at guessing due dates, but hope everything goes well when it's time!


----------



## Steampunked (Mar 23, 2015)

Doutzen is a big personality in a (relatively) small goat, indeed! Damn, I was hoping she was further along (before she was completely flat, nothing there but teats, so the change looked big to me). Buuuut she's still a bit on the 'small' side for heavily pregnant, too.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Steampunked said:


> Doutzen is a big personality in a (relatively) small goat, indeed! Damn, I was hoping she was further along (before she was completely flat, nothing there but teats, so the change looked big to me). Buuuut she's still a bit on the 'small' side for heavily pregnant, too.


I would wager she's at the 3.5-4 month mark, based on your description.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Jubillee said:


> I would wager she's at the 3.5-4 month mark, based on your description.


I agree ☝.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Jubillee said:


> I would wager she's at the 3.5-4 month mark, based on your description.


I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Steampunked (Mar 23, 2015)

Well, the doe code is a mysterious thing. Doutzen's started to fill her udder - now.

That is, after delivering us a gorgeous little golden boy and a mini-me doeling but with white frosted muzzle and ear tips. Both are a decent size, and both feeding contentedly.

Pictures for cute factor:

















Doutzen has not changed size. At ALL. WHERE WAS SHE HIDING THEM?!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Congratulations on those simply precious kids. What a nice surprise the doe presented you with! She carries her little hostages deep. Well, I guess this means the wait is over, enjoy the antics of those long awaited for little ones.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations! They are adorable 🥰


----------



## GoosegirlAsh (Mar 24, 2021)

They are both beautiful! Glad everything went well.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Awe, too cute! Congrats! ️


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Absolutely adorable! If she's only filling now, did her babies get colostrum?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Congrats!! They are both adorable!! Doutzen sure does know how to follow the doe code, hid her kids well, and prove all of us wrong on her due date! Glad everything went well! 😊


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable, congrats.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Yes I believe in "THE DOE CODE" .They are masters of deception. The kidds are adorable! Is the.lighter one like the Buck? Both are soooo cute💕


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

☝


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Aren't goats great? Congratulations! Have you milked her to make sure the teats are open? (sometimes there is a plug)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

☝


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Awwww! More pictures????


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

How are mama and babies doing?


----------



## Steampunked (Mar 23, 2015)

They are doing fine. Doutzen is feeding them, and I'm also taking a little milk as well, to encourage her to give more. She's never been milked before, but she's happy to do it, and she doesn't kick, dance or throw a fit at all!










My only uncertainty is that the Herd Queen has decided she wants those babies - she's even come into milk, though it's a very watery milk...


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

They are beautiful! Hopefully your herd queen backs off of them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

I would keep babies and mama separate from the herd then. At least until they are 4-5 weeks old


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Btw they are adorable!!!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Absolutely gorgeous!!
You take great pictures!


----------

